# Fma / Ima Tourneys



## kuntawguro (Dec 22, 2007)

I am hoping that with the increased  visiblity of FMA / IMA martial arts in the midwest, we can possibly see more  open  tournaments such as the sulong tourney in Chicago.  It is long over due


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2007)

That would be great! Chicago is nicely located, too.


----------



## kuntawguro (Dec 22, 2007)

There is to be a tourney  in Davison Mi  soon
 not sure of all the info


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> There is to be a tourney  in Davison Mi  soon
> not sure of all the info



Davison Mi? 

I thought it was up in Saginaw or Bay City Area. Or is this another event in Davison? I would like to know. 


Also anyone in the South East Michigan for any reason please contact me and I will do my best to meet you for a coffee or beer and for some discussion. 

Thanks


----------



## tellner (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds great. I won't be able to get out there often, but rest assured you'll have moral support and applause out on the left coast.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish some of that FMA was visible in my neck of the woods!


----------

